# fell off my horse



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

I fell off my new horse yesterday. I am discouraged and really missing my 17 year old unflappable riding buddy. (He is a pasture pet now because of a tendon problem that will plague him for the rest of his life) I got this six year old horse that seemed very quiet tempered and is fairly small. My husband did not want me to get another older horse and have the constant lameness issues. 
I think I should have lunged my horse longer before riding. He had not been ridden for a week. What happened is the snow crashed off the arena roof especially loudly, the trainer said my horse did an all four feet straight up in the air. When he came down two things happened, when he hit the impact exploded the loudest "gas" I have ever heard come out of a horse and I think that actually spooked him again, also I may have hit him with my spur. I use the smallest english kid spur because he is a bit on the lazy side. So he shot forward and off I came. It would have been funny if I had not fallen off. And I am sore today! I know that if I am going to continue with horses I need a better seat and balance. Learning as an older rider is a slow process, any suggestions for getting better quick. I did get back on and lope him for awhile. I take lessons and the trainer tells me sit back, heals down and all the right stuff but sometimes I think I just can't get it. My husband is thinking maybe we should send my new horse to the trainer who did such phenomenal job with my daughter's horse but I am thinking it is more me that needs to be trained. sorry for the long post but I am feeling "directionless" so far as the horses are concerned!!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

That sounds like one of those types of falls that just about anyone would have taken a spill. 
As far as finding your seat, have you done any bareback work? I know its sounds tough but I'm 51 and will occasionally ride my mare bareback in very controlled places just to get that balance work in. Even just riding with your feet out of the stirrups helps you find that sweet spot. 
Keep going with the horse you have and if it ends up being to much horse for you then don't hesitate to switch. I went through 3 horses in 3 years finding the one that fits me and that I have trust in. 
Be sure to give the one you have a chance. My Vida (she will be 10 this year) will be a bit goofy when its been a week since she has been ridden. When I can get a ride in every day or even every other day she is a dream. I think any horse that isn't ridden regularly is going to be goofy unless they are in their late teens or early 20's and they have better memory's.


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

one of the cowboys where we board our horses suggested the bareback idea. so I went into the arena with him there supervising. This was before I got my new horse so I was on my daughter's horse. All was going well, I was doing walking and some slow trotting around poles. The BO came through the hall into the arena by the gate and for some reason it startled the horse, he jumped sideways, then back and then sideways again. It was the third one that got me off. That fall really hurt for some reason. I did get right back on and sure enough I was walking along and the goat came bounding into the arena, he never comes by the arena. The horse spooked and I hung on and all was fine because he did not do the zig zag thing. But I am thinking I am not good enough for bareback, unless maybe someone was actually leading the horse, boy would I feel stupid but maybe I should try that?


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I know its wasn't funny at the time but geesh thats a great story! You sure have bad luck :lol:
If your having problems with balance and seat I truly believe bareback is the best way to find it. Maybe start out with the saddle on and your feet out of the stirrups. You would have something besides mane to grab onto that way. 
Tie up the goat and tell everyone to stay out of the way first :wink:
I haven't fallen off in over a year but I did break my back when I did. I know that feeling of fear the first time you get back in the saddle believe me. 
I don't bounce near was well as I did when I was younger :lol:


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

My daughter also told me I needed to do lots of posting without stirrups like the trainer made her do. But our trainer said maybe that was not a good idea with my noticeable "bad luck" with falling off. Especially now with the horses feeling so "springy" She has gotten a bit cautious with me I think. So I think what I will do is just get someone to have the horse on a lead rope with a halter under the bridle. It will look silly but I am used to that!! Maybe I can get someone willing to do that for at least 10 minutes or so and see how it goes. And try and do more bareback work in the middle of a hot summer day in the outdoor arena where there are fewer surprises lurking. I am 51 years old as well. They say you are only as old as you feel, well I certainly feel 51 years old when I hit the dirt! Thanks for your suggestions. You have gotten me back on track. I think this horse will work out for me but you are right I should also realize that I can change my mind and find him a different home and look for an older horse. That kind of takes some of the pressure off .


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

By the way how did you break your back? Was it out on a trail? How serious?


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

It was just one of those freak things. I was about 2 miles from home in a hay pasture with my husband on his horse and I on mine. He was ahead of me so I got up to a gallop to catch up. I didn't realize he had stopped so I started to turn my horse while she decided to stop instead. I was planing on going to the side but with the horse coming to a stop I was just totally unprepared for the zig zag motion at that speed and off I went. It was November so the ground was very hard and I hit just right to fracture 3 transverse processes in my lower spine. I call them riblets they are the small bones that stick out on the side of the vertebrae. Nothing to do to heal them up just takes time. Thanks for asking 
have you thought about getting a gaited horse?


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

I don't think there's anything wrong with you or your horse.
He spooks and you fall; it makes sense, and it happens to all of us. 
Typically, I fall off twice a week, as I ride horses who need schooling. : P


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

You must be young if you can fall off that often, or maybe you get better at falling and rolling a little more than just hitting flat?
My old horse is a gaited horse. He is a small paint tennessee walker. 
My daughter likes to do lots of cattle sorting, playling at o-mok-sees and takes reining lessons. I don't compete but I like to go to practices with her. I did take my gaited horse last year but it was not quite the same so I thought I would get a QH so I could keep doing stuff with her. Okay, if falling is just part of riding, just curious, how many times can I hit my head with one helmet? I have never hit very hard, but enough to have a sore spot on my head. Somewhere I read that the cushioning in helmets can only take so many hits. Is your back completely healed or does it still bother you. I am worried about coming off this new horse on the trail because that is way different than arena dirt.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

If I overdo I definitely know something is different. I can occasionally feel the bones floating around in there but its getting better all the time. 
My confidence is still a bit shaky. I don't gallop near like I used to, rarely go beyond a canter. My horse is gaited as well so its better that I keep her in gait anyway.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Hey, don't get discouraged. We all fall off. No matter how good you are or how long you have been riding, everyone falls. Maybe if you just give him some time and keep working, you won't have to send him off to the trainer. Something like that can startle any horse. I agree that you should probably work on your seat a little and get more comfortable. Also, RELAX. It can be very hard to just relax and do what you need to do with a trainer barking orders at you, but try. I rode Dobe today in the freezing wind (he has not been rode since January) and he took 3 huge sideward leaps when a mudflap on a truck started to bang against the tire.  Just relax and concentrate on feeling the horse. Many times, when you have tuned into it, you can feel his muscles bunch an instant before he spooks and have just that split second to prepare yourself. Often that is enough. Good luck.


----------



## Aliboo (Jun 20, 2008)

Dont beat yourself up, everyone falls off. you learn from it and you get better as a result


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

Juniper said:


> You must be young if you can fall off that often, or maybe you get better at falling and rolling a little more than just hitting flat?
> My old horse is a gaited horse. He is a small paint tennessee walker.
> My daughter likes to do lots of cattle sorting, playling at o-mok-sees and takes reining lessons. I don't compete but I like to go to practices with her. I did take my gaited horse last year but it was not quite the same so I thought I would get a QH so I could keep doing stuff with her. Okay, if falling is just part of riding, just curious, how many times can I hit my head with one helmet? I have never hit very hard, but enough to have a sore spot on my head. Somewhere I read that the cushioning in helmets can only take so many hits. Is your back completely healed or does it still bother you. I am worried about coming off this new horse on the trail because that is way different than arena dirt.


I actually suck at falling. LOL.
It's cause at one point I was training the most diffacult horse at our barn, and he throws me frequently, and most of the time they put me on some horse whose either really scared of everything, really mean, or really naughty, and off I go. It happens to me so frequently, they're just like, "Hey, let's put Nellie on them! What's one more fall?" xD But I'm getting better at staying on! hehe!


----------



## draftlover215 (Apr 2, 2009)

Don't get discouraged! I've fallen off tons of times, multiple times in one ride too! I've noticed that the older I get, the longer it takes for my nerves to go away after a fall. When I was a kid I would fall off, be a little shaken but jump right back on and be fine. I think I'm more aware of being injured now though than I was back than. It sucks, a lot, I hate feeling this way, but that's just me personally. My last fall was this past autumn on a mare I was working with. She bucked me off when I asked her to go into a canter. I couldn't walk for a few days because the fall aggravated an old lower back injury (the original was non-horse related) and since than I've been nervous when asking a horse to go into a canter - that thought they may just "explode" at any minute lingers in the back of my mind. The worst thing is that I exercise ride racehorses and it was so nerve wracking after that to have to breeze one around the track. Thank goodness my racehorses are well tempered! They're the only reason I've gotten some of my confidance back.

Here's an idea maybe your trainer didn't think of, I recommend it for all of my students - beginner through advanced, child and adult. Put your horse on a lunge line, with your trainer or even your daughter in the center, and drop your stirrups and ride like that. By having him on the lunge line he should focus on the person in the center and then you can concentrate on YOU instead of worrying about what he's going to do next. You can just relax, feel his stride, the way his muscles move when he is walking/trotting, get the feel of the rythm without having the stirrups. It's AWESOME! I STILL do it every now and than and I've been riding close to 20 years.


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

Thanks guys. You all amaze me with your determination and stamina!! I guess if I want to stay with horses just take the lumps and bumps. Smrobs, you say prepare yourself for the spook. How exactly do you do that? Grab the horn? Truthfully that is what I would do. and draftlover, you think the horse will not buck or spook on the lunge line? Or if he does the trainer can stop him quickly? Do you lunge fairly small circles? I could not get anyone to lead me around. Maybe this summer when we have more time. I went around the field on Peppy 'cause my husband was wanting to go outside on the horses. He actually rode Peppy first and the horse was tense and spooky at every mound of snow and piece of wood. I did ride him around the field and was miserable. He did not do anything too bad, just twitchy at everything and I was worried about coming off. So this morning I did 2 hours of Clinton Anderson groundwork with Peppy. Then I trailered him to a place where you can practice team sorting. The guy who runs it is very knowledgeable. I was so tense. He gave me a beer  We did super slow following the cows and working on bending. He also said I need quiieter hands. The good thing about doing this was both the horse and I could focus on the cows and forget about being nervous. and Peppy did really well so we had a success at something. I had fun after awhile and relaxed. My friends and spouse are going to be very disappointed but I think I am not ready to take this horse out on the trail for awhile. Just stay in a controlled environment. And commit to that groundwork I guess. Not just once a week!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I know its hard after a fall but you need to try to not let your horse know your nervous.....Ha right! :lol: It can be done really
I was scared to death of riding through mud after I fell. Don't ask me why, it had nothing to do with our fall. I'm still scared of mud. Vida picks up on it every time and its one of the rare times she gets nervous when there isn't something like a deer jumping out of the brush. I know she is feeling me being nervous so its making her nervous. 
I have to really make a conscious effort to keep my body and hands calm even though my mind is screaming at me. Taking deep breaths and doing relaxation stuff like relaxing the toes on up the legs to the top of your head. 
I hate to get psychological, but I think this really helped with a ton of life stresses as well as my riding. 
One of those many life lessons you can learn from a horses back


----------



## IrishRider (Aug 7, 2008)

Glad you are alright. Everyone falls, but it never makes it any easier, or less painful. Just last week my horse ran out at a jump and went left and I went into the jump standard. My shoulder still hurts but I have to keep going because we have our first show next weekend. 

I'm sure your trainer has covered this, but next time your young horse has not been ridden in a week, lunge him or chase him around before getting on him. Even the most unflappable horse can be a bit high and full of himself if he hasn't been to work in a week. 

I agree with the person that talked about doing a lunge line lesson with your trainer to help you focus on your seat. just doing other work without stirrups is a great way to improve your legs and seat. I do think that sometimes the best thing for a young horse is to be put into training. That way, it's your trainer that is working all of the kinks out. Good luck whatever you do and good for you for getting back on. It's hard, I know.


----------



## jxclass19 (Feb 1, 2009)

I have fallen off many times but it is normally when I was doing something stupid. I am a pretty good faller! I have been cheering and Dancing for some time so I picked up on some good falling techniques. :] I haven't been bucked off too much though. Once by a mini horse, a few times by my old pony, once from a draft cross, and then one time off of a HUGE appy mare, I landed on my feet with that one and she hasn't bucked me off since. ha ha. I normally land on my butt. I love when horses buck though. I am pretty good at riding it out. I hate rearing though. That scares me a lot!


----------



## KTSpeedhorse (Mar 10, 2009)

Don't give up on the bareback practice. It is so important. Just make sure that you are in a quiet safe enviroment. Try to find a round pen or even better a round pen that is fully enclosed (except for the roof) If you are worried about reins and such have your trainer lead you or lunge you. I promise this is the best way to get your balance and seat. You do not have to canter just walk and trot where you are comfortable. Plus this is an awsome workout for you, you will notice if you do it often enough that your waist will slim down and you may find new muscles you never knew you had before ; )


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Juniper said:


> Thanks guys. You all amaze me with your determination and stamina!! I guess if I want to stay with horses just take the lumps and bumps. Smrobs, you say prepare yourself for the spook. How exactly do you do that? Grab the horn? Truthfully that is what I would do.


  If you have time to grab the horn, then yes. However, it takes so much less time to "melt into the saddle" I guess is the best way to describe it. I always ride with a deep seat and good grip with my legs anyway cause I have ridden lots of young horses and some very spooky ones. Once I am truely in tune with them, most times I can feel which way they will spook and adjust my balance accordingly (though sometimes they still suprise me). In my mind, getting ahold of the horn comes secondary to nipping the spook or bolt in the butt. I kinda sink into the saddle, tighten one rein, and grab for the horn at the same time. It takes a long time to develop that sense when you can feel the flinch just before the horse realizes that "Oh, crap, I think I need to run from that!!" It won't work every time but there are lots of spooks that can be ridden out if you can feel them coming. It is hard, but complacency is the biggest problem with riders and you have to remain forever vigilant.


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

I am going to try the breathing relaxing. It is so hard not to get tense. I know the dentist makes my daughter wiggle her toes when she is nervous so Vidaloco, that makes sense to start with the toes. by the time I get to my head I will have distracted myself right? Irishrider, I did lunge my horse that day but just a little because he seemed so "calm" My trainer had sort of suggested that because it was spring I needed to actually get him breathing hard and I sort of ignored her thinking he was listening to me and all was fine. NEVER ignore your trainer I am concerned that if I lunge him alot before riding I am just getting him really fit and he will be all the more of a handful. The trainer says no but somehow I have that in my head. My husband, who hates spending money on training, said go ahead and put Peppy with the trainer. The person who gives us regular lessons is different from who we send them to for training. They are a distance away and real pros. I talked to them yesterday and they said they prefer to have horses for at least 3 months but they could do some significant improvement with Peppy in one month as they have seen me ride him. He bucked that day, just a little, but it was a don't push me to canter buck. I stayed on and made him do it , but shows he does have some attitude. They will push him alot harder than I would have the nerve to do. I feel like I am giving up by sending him, plus I hate writing that training check! KTSpeed horse, you know we do have a small round pen where we board our horses. It is a mud pit right now but I never thought about doing the bareback work in there. For some reason horses seem to spook in there, not sure why but maybe if I lunge him for quite awhile in there and then get on. Thanks for that suggestion. I need the waist slimming too. I gets just a little thicker as I get older, hate that. I see you are in Montana too. At least your snow is probably gone, we still have two feet. 
smrobs, you say grip with your legs, do you mean your thighs? Cause if you grip with your calves aren't you saying speed up. I understand the sink in the saddle, even if I can't really do it well yet. If you grip with your legs are you not getting more tense? People have said that before and I don't get how you grip and sink at the same time. Sorry to sound so ignorant. There is so much to learn with horses. So you slightly tighten one rein so you can turn them some right and with the other hand grab the horn if needed?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Juniper said:


> smrobs, you say grip with your legs, do you mean your thighs? Cause if you grip with your calves aren't you saying speed up. I understand the sink in the saddle, even if I can't really do it well yet. If you grip with your legs are you not getting more tense? People have said that before and I don't get how you grip and sink at the same time. Sorry to sound so ignorant. There is so much to learn with horses. So you slightly tighten one rein so you can turn them some right and with the other hand grab the horn if needed?


Yes, I meant my thighs. I should have clarified that in my last post. As for sinking into the saddle, that just takes time to learn. Also, it is important to learn that you can have your thighs flexed enough to keep a good grip but you have to keep the rest of your body fluid. You do not sound ignorant, no one who is trying to learn is ignorant. I grip from my knees to my seat and keep my calves close to their sides cause if one goes to buck, I will hang on with anything I can. The tightening one rein works best on older horses that have been taught the one-rein stop and young ones who start trying to buck. When you take the rein, it takes away a lot of their power and they have to concentrate on where they are putting their feet, essentially distracting them from what they started out to do. If your horse doesn't know the stop, it is best to teach it in a controlled situation like an arena or paddock before you try it during a panic. If they have not been taught, it is possible for them to get their feet tangled and fall. Had that happen and it is not fun. It is always a good idea to plan and prepare for what may happen but when it does, you just kinda have to do whatever you can to stay with them.


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

okay, got it. Sounds like a good thing to practice feeling when the round pen is rideable. I have practiced the one rein stop with Peppy a tiny bit so I think I will practice every time I ride. I did that with my old horse and it was so automatic with him. I kind of forgot how much time I spent on that and how useful it was, if for nothing else, my confidence when he would get nervous about something.


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

I had a great day on my horse. Did lunging and a little ground work first. I decided to think positive thoughts so I kept remembering a photo I have where I actually look like I am riding correctly. If I could do it once I can do it more often. So I concentrated on that instead of fear. My daughter and friend were having a lesson so I had to also pay attention to staying out of their way. We did circles etc. I loped him for a minute but the trainer said he was really looking to spook so I thought, at least I loped ,and we will not push that anymore so I trotted and then just sat on him and watched the girls. The scary part came when the girls said they wanted to go out on the trail. Instant sick to the stomach feeling. I could have just let them go with the trainer but the mom part said I needed to go in case something "happened". My horse started right up not paying attention to me and wanting to spook at everything. I would back him up instantly when he wanted to jig and everytime he looked into the woods even a little I got him to bend at the poll for a second. I guess that is part of feeling the spook before it happens and getting his attention back. I also practiced the one rein stop with him yesterday at the walk and trot. So I feel like I have some direction for the summer. Lots of work before a trail ride, go out with calm horses, no speed on the trail and work on getting him to listen to me. Also, I have been paying way more attention to making him focus on me when we are on the ground. So thanks everyone for your input, wanted to let you know how much it helped. I am not going to send him to the trainer unless I find this plan does not work or I fall off again And when mud season is done I am going into the round pen for no stirrup riding!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Despite the spooking on the trail, sounds like you had a good day


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Yay!! I am glad you had a good day. It sounds like you are doing everything right. Just keep up the good work.


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

worked him in the arena a little today and went out on the trail again. We went through some soft but deep snow. That gave Peppy a lot to think about other than being spooky and kept him at a pretty slow pace. That would make it my fourth or fifth trail ride on this horse and still alive to tell the tale!! Now I am wishing the snow would stick around for awhile. (can never please some people


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Great! Best thing in the world to make a good trail horse is miles, miles and more miles. You can try to de-spook them all you want in an arena but the real world is the only true training.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

I went through a "spooky" phase with my 8-year old when I first got her -- she would spook at everything! Now nothing seems to bother here, not even loud noises, and I swear it's because we're starting to trust each other. I think once you and your new horse have had more time together he'll stop spooking as much  In the meantime, keep your legs on ALL the time, and I love both the bareback and posting without stirrups ideas, both great for balance! Good luck and hang in there...it'll get better! 

Also, when Sandie was going through this I put her on Mare Magic too, to help calm her -- it's herbal so it's all natural and it's not just for mares! There's a girl at the barn where I board who gives it to her gelding to calm him down. Might work and if not it's natural and inexpensive so not much to lose!


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

Vida, it does seem like you can do all that despooking in the arena and it does not necessarily transfer to the trail. Or maybe I don't do enough of it. Hoofprints, what do you exactly mean by keep my legs on? I think you might be right, I did not take seriously enough the getting used to each other factor and how much support a younger horse needs. It seems to be working well with my husband riding my daughter's horse in the lead and Peppy following behind. Husband and horse are very used to each other and that horse has some pretty good training. and we can do things like trot for 10 paces and walk 10 over and over. Problem is my husband wants to ride with all our friends like we did last year with my "old guy". some of our friends are beginners like me and/or have young green horses. My instincts are telling me not a good idea for awhile. Wish he did not seem so disappointed. sigh.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

The "legs on" tip is just something my trainer always tells me...it just means always make sure you're glued to the horse's sides, even when you're just standing around or walking just in case he spooks! That way, it's easier to hang on if it does happen. But a lot of times there's not much you can do about it if they freak out unexpectedly, esp if they buck (that's what Sandie did to me once and then stopped short and I flew over her head!!)

I think that if you're not comfortable riding yet the "good old way" with your new horse, then don't feel like you have to (and don't let your hubby pressure you about it)! It's better to be safe than sorry! Sometimes with a new horse, if he's already nervous, having very green horses/riders around on the trail is not the best idea right away. I did that with Sandie when I first got her, went out on a trail ride with some others who were on "crazy" horses and it ended in disaster! One of the green riders came up on us WAY too close and my horse kicked at them, which turned into a couple mares trying to fight each other all the way back to the barn! After that, I only went out with "seasoned" well trained horses/riders for awhile ;-) 

Sandie does much better now (took me 5 months of consistent training and building her trust), but it's important with a new horse who is in a new environment to get used to it (and you) before throwing the "greenies" in the trail riding mix, IMO. And it won't be long before you and your new guy are so in tune that you'll look back on this phase and laugh - but the more you ride and practice in a safe setting the better - and the faster the trust will build between you two  

Bottom line for now, until you know each other better -- surround yourself with calm horses/riders, like you mention above -- having your horse follow them (as long as he's ok as a follower on the trail, which it sounds like he is) is a good idea - I did that as well with Sandie, and it helped BOTH of us (calmed me down too, as she had made me VERY nervous after she threw me off!) Good luck and keep me posted


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

Thanks for the common sense encouragement. I will remind hubby that this stage will not last forever, like you say. But if we rush it, like trying to go out with less predictable riders, and something goes awry it will end up taking a whole lot longer.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

You are SO right about that!


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

Just thought I would let all of you know. I am taking lessons from a new person. She teaches mostly children riding lessons. She puts me on her old school horse and a longe line. I feel quite silly and like a little kid. She has me touch my toes and reach for the sky, and ride touching the saddle with my pinkies and then at a walk go around the arena with my feet out of the stirrups. Luckily I have no pride because I am sometimes in the arena with kids and we are all doing the same thing. Funny thing is I look forward to that lesson all week. It is so non stressful. The instructor says I have heard "heels down" so much that I push my heels down and make my legs stiff and forward. She took the stirrups away all together last lesson because she could not get me to have relaxed legs with them and let me loose in the arena.She said I did much better without stirrups. I think I am more relaxed on my horse when I ride him now because I feel like there is "light at the end of the tunnel" . now I believe I will eventually get a more balanced seat. Progress is slow at my age though! I was practicing the Clinton Anderson exercise on my horse, where you trot around in the arena and do not steer, just trying to get some miles under me, I was attempting to sit the way the new instructor says and my horse swerved around a small bucket someone had left in the arena for a game, then for some odd reason he decided to jump the next bucket instead of going around. (Very small bucket) but I felt totally secure and never off balance. It was a wonderful feeling. I cannot seem to quite get that balanced feeling again but at least I felt a huge improvement once and I probably will again with lots more practice.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Good for you!!!  The riding without stirrups thing is something my trainer still does with me ALL the time! It's GREAT for your balance!


----------



## 7Ponies (May 21, 2009)

I have taken a bad fall as well, and am 50 years old. I do not want to fall again. I won't bounce, I will splatter! I too broke my back in a fall, compression fracture of t5 and t6. I ride western and hang on to the horn if I get uncomfortable feeling. 

So far, my horse has been good to me, she's been babysitting me but still giving me enough challenge.

I do ride her bareback now and then. I have good balance and can handle a horse pretty well, but accidents still happen.

Hang in there!


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

Oooh 7ponies, your horse is very pretty. What kind is she? Is it much harder for you to relax on a horse now?


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

Juniper. Sadly you fell off but reading the details perhaps it was not a surprise that the horse shied. Give him a chance. Yes send him back to school, but go with him. With your old fellow you had built up a relationship - you knew him, he knew you. It takes time, maybe 6 months or even more, to build a relationship with any new horse Give it time. If you are nervous still then go back to basics. Lead the horse in hand - let him see your face and feel your hands. Work together in the arena. Then start to ride out with a friend - slowly. Rebuild your confidence. Maybe you don't need the spurs. 6 can be a difficult age for a horse - they are adolescents. Watch what you feed him and try to work off the horse's energy & enthusiasm with regular exercise on the longe if necessary.
Don't give up - you may regret it later on. Best of luck.
B G


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

You are quite right. I forgot that my old horse and I did not start out such good buddies. But it was, of course, easier to get to know him because he was old and seasoned. I have not sent Peppy to the trainer because we have such a short riding season around here that if I did I would miss it entirely. Also, I think I did realize part of it is he and I need to build a relationship. So I have gone to the trainer with him a couple of times. Unfortunately the trainer I trust to work with the horse is an hour and a half drive from us (one way). Hard with work and kids so I have only gone a few times. But we have made lots of progress each time. I do not feed our horses any grain because they are not worked enough. I have been letting a friend ride Peppy too. He is a good rider, very calm with Peppy. (the opposite of me) He takes him on a trail ride once or twice a week. He absolutely loves Peppy but cannot keep a horse of his own because he is young and unsettled. Peppy is liking the extra exercise and the way he rides him, I can tell because he comes back calm and ears forward and cheery looking. So you are correct in your summoning things up. A person offered to buy Peppy the other day because he was behaving so well on a trail ride!! Of course it is hot and they all look calm! I have not been using spurs and I ride him in a snaffle so that is good. I have been very very particular about who I ride with. That has helped alot. Peppy still turns his head away when I come in with the halter and has kind of a sullen look, like "I will put up with this but what are you going to do to me now" My daughter's horse is very trusting with people, always had consistent training and riding, and my old horse liked to head out on the trail. I would like to get Peppy there some day. Sorry long post!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Good for you for not giving up on him!!  It took Sandie and I a good 6-7 months of riding 3-4 times a week to get to know each other and get to the point where she trusted me! 

I remember the day I knew she was beginning to trust me...whenever she would spook in our early months together, she would BOLT across the arena! It usually left me on the ground...but one day, she spooked and it was just a shy to the side, no biggie! And she slowly became better at approaching and moving past things that scared her, as long as I talked to her to let her know I was there for her. 

One day, I was hand grazing her and I wanted to go inside and grab my brush to groom her...one of my friends who was also outside offered to hold her lead while I went inside. Now normally, NOTHING distracts this mare when it comes to eating grass! But that day, I ran off to grab the brush and about ten feet away from her, she looked up with this wild eyed look on her face and called to me!!! It was SO cute! My friend was like "Oh my gosh, she's bonded to you finally!!"  It was a very exciting moment for us! 

Once you get to that point, your nerves are naturally going to go away...I went from not even being able to sit on her back because I was so nervous she would spook and bolt, to jumping bareback with her in an outdoor arena the other day! It's amazing what a little patience and commitment can do for the bond between a rider and her horse ;-) 

So, sorry such a long post but the point is...hang in there and keep doing what you're doing for Peppy, he'll come around and you'll feel SO great about the bond you've created when it happens!


----------



## Bronco Hollow (Jul 21, 2009)

WooHoo you go girl [in not giving up and taking lessons]!

Everyone can use a lesson or two or three..even if riding all the time you develop bad habits. I had a major confidence problem after a mule cleaned my clock [several times]. After I went off down down a cliff [hubby had to use a rope to get down to me and haul my behind back up topside] I took some lessons, worked on balance and breaking some bad habits I had picked up over the years. Best thing I ever did!!! Its is natural as we age to become a little more careful of our situations and lessons are a great way to rebuild confidence.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Oh yeah I've been taking lessons weekly since I started riding 3 years ago...I don't think I'll ever stop learning new things - it's great for me AND for my horse!


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

Hoofprints in the Sand said:


> Wow! Sounds like you have put in your time with your horse and it has paid off.
> 
> 
> Once you get to that point, your nerves are naturally going to go away...


 I hope you are right! Thanks for the encouragement.


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

Oops, I typed in the quote part. First time doing quotes.


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

Bronco Hollow, that sounds like quite a story. Both the mule and going over a cliff. Would love to hear them!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Juniper said:


> Oops, I typed in the quote part. First time doing quotes.


haha that's ok!  I knew I didn't really remember saying that first line myself! Didn't realize it was meant FOR me! :lol: Thanks by the way...it has taken a LOT of patience but SO worth the time. When people told me my nerves would someday go away, I wanted to believe them but I didn't. And then eventually, slowly, with every good ride my confidence was rebuilt, until I was eventually jumping - even bareback! You'll get there, have faith!!


----------



## Bronco Hollow (Jul 21, 2009)

LOL its a long boring story - the mule didn't go over the cliff, just me. He went to bucking and I just couldn't sit it long enough to ride it through.... its a sicking feeling to realize you're losing your seat and you know you'll be coming off. The mule continued on down the trail and only came back to get me when he discovered he didn't have the keys to the truck. LOL Once topside, no bones broke, just dirty and skinned up [have powerful angels on my shoulders] I downed a beer, collected my hat, climbed back on and continued the ride. 

The avatar I use was taken a few hours later that day lol .... that picture is my "badge" if you will 

If you ride long enough you'll have stories of coming off.... my point is to show you can recover your confidence and lessons are a great way. I tried to overcome some fear issues on my own, all I did was fall into bad habits and had problems regaining my confidence level..... as an older rider [staring at 60] we become more cautious - sometimes to a fault. Just a page out of my book.


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

That's not a boring story! and you don't look near 60. 
I do have one bucked off story. The first horse sold to me as a great beginner's horse, boy was I naive, did a rodeo buck and off I went and then she proceeded to slam into everyone one around and well, that's a long story too. But I had to get back on because we were a long way from home. If I would have planned ahead I sure would have brought a beer that day!


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

An update. It has been the best decision to send my horse to the trainers. I am actually loping outside without feeling like I am going to lose my lunch first and my heart beats at a normal rhythm most of the time. Peppy is saying " thank goodness someone is teaching this human a thing or two about riding" He is more relaxed now that I am inching my way toward some consistency and learning how to give him direction.


----------



## Marielw (Jan 31, 2010)

First let me say I am a NOVICE ... but lessons I took a lifetime ago (I was 18) I still try to do and learn. One of them was to ride without stirrups. You begin to use your thigh muscles. THEN my german (female) instructor had us (FOR WEEKS) trot and post with no stirrups. Talk about thigh muscles. 

FYI ... I am now 48 years old. I use a friends horse and I spent nearly ALL of last summer in a ring going over very simple beginner lessons until at the end of August I cantered. It was terrific. 

But ... back to the thigh muscles ... you WILL be sore. No getting around that. When you start feeling the strength in your thighs and seeing them tighten ... it's a beautiful thing! : ? )


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

*picture proof I can lope!*


----------

